# The Dead Will Rise Again



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Tucked away off a beaten path remained an ancient castle. It obviously belonged to a nobleman at one point given the size and make of the castle. Around it lay rubble of other homes that had once existed beside this lone structure. Time had wrapped it's claws around this bastion, creeper vines having snaked their way all along the stone walls and died, leaving brown dried husks in their wake. Windows were shattered and the eastern tower was collapsed upon itself. These things had not gone unnoticed to the remaining occupant of the castle. 










Sitting upon a grand, but dilapidated, throne was a nobleman, or rather somebody that had once been a nobleman. That was a time long since gone. Seething upon the throne sat the nobleman that once was Lucian von Dragomir. The nobleman that had been Lucian had deteriorated much as his castle had. His lands had withered, his people fled until he was all that remained. Facing demise, Lucian was gifted with the Red Ascension, leaving behind his old name and adopting his new moniker as Lucian the Dread. He had been promised everlasting life and eternal power. Unfortunately he had been deceived and in actuality he was left to fend for himself. As the years had passed, he lost pieces of his humanity until there was nothing left. His heart had shriveled, filled with only a lust for blood and power, plotting of the time that he would rule an empire once more. 

It was a shame then that he was at the bottom of the latter in the grand scheme of things. This only furthered his hatred and bitterness. That was until a few short months ago. He had gotten word that in the chaos wastes lay an entire horde, waiting to be raised and fight for a new master. If he could muster such a force than perhaps he could be seated atop a new empire. He had taken the first step, dabbling in the dark arts, raising a few ghouls and skeletons from cemeteries and mausoleums a few miles out around him. 

Even now as Lucian stood, his blood red cape flowing behind him as he walked from his throne, two skeletal guards stood watch at the doorway to the throne room. He stepped from the room and down a corridor and out into the dismal courtyard of the castle. Here he stood, waiting for his messengers to return. Now was his time to rise to power and he was calling upon every ally and resource that he could. He had instructed his messengers to use any means necessary. Of course, he promised positions of power within his new empire he was intending to found, but if that did not work, then blackmail and threats were equally as effective. He would personally see to the demise of those that did not join him. He did not want it to come to that though as he preferred to have allies that shared his dream of a new undead empire....

The general plot line will start with gathering allies and heading north to the chaos wastes. The basic idea is to gather a force along the way, the ultimate prize being the massive undead horde that can be raised in the chaos wastes. 

*Characters Available:*
*These are the ones that are needed initially:*
Any vampire counts or undead. 
Any "evil" army type. Basically any army that would like to see the fall of the empire.
*These can be done at any point:*
Anybody from any other army

As you can see, the character availability is rather open. This is because this is an adventure RP. So those that are needed initially will travel along the way (and can be killed off along the way if you would like to exit from the RP). Everybody else I can easily work into the plot as somebody in a town we travel through or some other such manner. So please, be creative!

*Rules*
-Your standard roleplay rules apply (see sticky in forum)
-Characters can die (upon request from the character owner. PM me first.)
-The pace I would like to see is a post every 1-2 days. More is fine. If something is happening in RL that will cause an extended absence, please PM me so that something can be worked out and everyone else is not held up. 

Please post your character with the following:
Name
Faction/character type
Appearance
Personality
Background (does not have to be an essay, but something would be nice)
Weapons
Equipment



*Most of all, have fun!*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Just an observation but you seem to have one rp already running and another in recruitment stages. Wouldn't it be best for you to allow them to run their course before starting another? Not a dig at you just curious.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> Just an observation but you seem to have one rp already running and another in recruitment stages. Wouldn't it be best for you to allow them to run their course before starting another? Not a dig at you just curious.


The one going seems to have died as half the posters disappeared. The other I have only one person interested (nurgle is apparently not as popular as i thought) so that may not make it to the action thread. If it does, it will not interfere with this or the others as I try and stay more active than most with my roleplays, usually making a couple posts a day where as most seem to do a post every other day or so. Plus, each has a different type of storyline. One being for the emperor, one for chaos and this one based in the world of warhammer fantasy.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

*Name:* Lucian the Dread
*Faction/character type:* Undead/Vampire
*Appearance:* Lucian's one noble face is now gaunt, aged and pale. His eyes are sunken, pitch black bits of despair. His canines have elongated from the Red Ascension. His body was more lengthy and slender than filled out, his transformation increasing his strength despite his frailer appearance. 
*
Personality/Background:* Lucian is bitter at his place in life at the moment. He was well to do as a human nobleman. The land around his castle was fertile, the people were happy, he hand many connections throughout the land, a small army waited on his call. Life was good. There couldn't be much more he could ask for. Then livestock began to fall ill, crops began to whither. All this in time with a new arrival to the small town. The woman that had appeared immediately made herself know to Lucian and his family. 

She had told him of how she could make all his troubles disappear once more if he would just bow his knee to her. Lucian refused and it wasn't until his wife and children fell ill that he reconsidered the woman's offer. When he approached her, she gladly accepted his subservience and promised to make his family well once more and the woes of his land would disappear.

It had all been a lie. His family died and were brought back, but this time under the control of the woman. His people and army died, brought back to life once again to serve the woman. Without the people to work the lands, everything withered. Permanently ruined from the woman's curse. She left with her new army of the undead, leaving Lucian to his dreaded land and castle.

There Lucian stayed, seething and growing bitter as time went on. He would leave to feed only to return back to his castle once more. He had heard tell that the mysterious woman had gone on to conquer a large swathe of Sylvania. As his hatred grew and his lust for power increased, he began to plot his return to power. Practicing the dark arts, he was able to master the art of resurrection, raising a small group of skeletons and ghouls to fill his castle once more. He had grown impatient with the passage of time. Wanting the things that were promised to him decades ago. While he pays little attention or care to his mindless servants he still makes sure that those that ally with him are well taken care of. 

*Weapons:* Lucian keeps an assortment of daggers and a shortsword strapped to his buckle. Strapped to his back is his longsword that was originally crafted for him when he was a human. Since his transformation, Lucian has etched ancient runes into the blade, giving it a keen edge and making sure it would never dull. 
*
Equipment:* Lucian wears overlapping plates of black armor while his left hand is sheathed in a blood red gauntlet. While there is some ornimentation about the shoulder pieces of the armor, there is little other flair to the edges of the armor. Upon the chestpiece is worked the faces of the leering dead, soulless faces gazing out from the metal. Lucian also wears a long flowing cape that hovers just a few inches off the ground. As the cape flutters or sways, the material it's made from give the impression of little droplets of blood coming from the end of it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> The one going seems to have died as half the posters disappeared.


Perhaps if you actually gave your players updates instead of leaving them to fend for themselves more of them would stay. After looking at your currently active RP, I can't help but wonder how any of the players are able to do anything without god modding a little.



BloodAngelZeros said:


> The other I have only one person interested (nurgle is apparently not as popular as i thought) so that may not make it to the action thread.


That may also have to do with your track record, and the quality of your work thus far. (And your also up to two now, though I would very much suggest being a bit more strict or limiting in what you desire for characters.)



BloodAngelZeros said:


> If it does, it will not interfere with this or the others as I try and stay more active than most with my roleplays, usually making a couple posts a day where as most seem to do a post every other day or so.


Two things:
-Careful with saying something like that, I most certainly do not post in the same RP's multiple times a day, likely no more than once every four or five days the fastest. Not everyone can be as active due to various constraints; what you have said can be seen as rather insulting.

-Posting to often is one way to burn an RP out. If someone is unable to post for a day they might quickly find themselves left behind, or the other players might find themselves forced to halt and wait and lose interest. Longer times between updates can mitigate this, but there is also inherent danger in waiting to long as some have discovered, and consequences that others will learn of soon enough.



BloodAngelZeros said:


> Plus, each has a different type of storyline. One being for the emperor, one for chaos and this one based in the world of warhammer fantasy.


More work is more work is more work. All three RP's can take place in the same universe, at the same point in time, in the same area, on the same side; it changes nothing. You, the GM, still have three different plots to manage, three different stories to run, and three different sets of players to keep an eye on.

GMing is easily twice, if not three times, the work of playing a character and you drastically increase that work with each new RP you try to run at the same time.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

If you need a empire player anytime throughout the rp I'm down


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Priad said:


> If you need a empire player anytime throughout the rp I'm down


Thanks, and I'll definitely keep you in mind. Though, thread's kinda dead now lol.


----------

